# Ready to pull Plug ............



## sbk12rs (Nov 19, 2010)

And pick up the Recommended HERE onkyo system ............... Its not the money !!!! WHERE THE do I put ALL those speakers ????

I think i need to spend more time shopping ..... 

maybe a 5 ( plus sub ) system

Internet ready too so I can do Pandora/Netflix


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Youd be amazed what kind of solid advice can be had, but it does require you provide some basic information. Room dimensions and layout, and budget


----------



## sbk12rs (Nov 19, 2010)

Well , I decided to go with the Onkyo S9100 .

Accessories4less $599 ! 

How could I go wrong ?


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I looked HARD at that system and researched it extensively before my recent upgrade. Thats a really good price, I think the best I found was $750 a couple months ago. Only way you could go wrong is having a room that requires more power than what this system will offer. And yes, all the reviews state that the speakers are pretty good sized. Mirage nanosat was also on my list, much smaller form factor but will cost you more to complete than $600


----------

